# Raubfischangeln in Holland



## Tommi-Engel (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,#h
hier möchte ich mal ein Tröt aufmachen, indem man sich allgemein über das Raubfischangeln in Holland unterhalten kann.
Erfahrungsaustausch, Fangmeldungen, Verabredungen...alles ist willkommen.


----------



## snofla (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,#h
> hier möchte ich mal ein Tröt aufmachen, indem man sich allgemein über das Raubfischangeln in Holland unterhalten kann.
> Spezielle Gewässer Namen sollten nicht genannt werden.
> Erfahrungsaustausch, Fangmeldungen, Verabredungen...alles ist willkommen.




hi Thomas

keine schlechte idee aber..................

warum keine Namen, und was sind für dich spezielle Gewässer ?#h


----------



## jumon42 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

Nächstes Wochenende geht es zum Vertikalangeln auf Zander. Da bin ich schon gespannt. Bisher habe ich noch nie vertikal geangelt.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*



snofla schrieb:


> hi Thomas
> 
> keine schlechte idee aber..................
> 
> warum keine Namen, und was sind für dich spezielle Gewässer ?#h


 
Ich habe bis jetzt mein Hausgewässer immer genannt.
Das hat mir allerdings viel Ärger von anderen Anglern eingehandelt....
Deswegen wollte ich gerne einen neutralen Treath, indem man sich  übers Raubfischangeln in Holland unterhalten kann...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*



jumon42 schrieb:


> Da bin ich schon gespannt..


rate mal wer noch...|supergri


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

@ Matze und Andre
Seid Ihr auch da?
Sonntag morgen werde ich noch mal schleppen fahren...


----------



## Matze- (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

ich denke mal dass wir da sein werden ich weiß es aber ncoh nciht hundert prozentig 
aber wenn dann werde ich nochmal alles daran setzen nen fisch zu fangen :O
nen schönen hecht wenns geht oder nenn noch größeren zander ^^


----------



## joopie (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

Hallo zusammen,
ein klasse Thema das mir so richtig passt. Auch ich werde Gewässer nur dann nennen, wenn sie recht gross sind und spezielle Angelstellen nicht erkennbar sind. Da hab ich so meine lieben Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ich habe gerade 14 Tage intesivfischen in Nordholland hinter mir. In den vergangenen Jahren war der Oktoberanfang immer recht gut zum Raubfischfischen. Dieses mal war es nicht gerade berauschend, sagen wir mal so 3-4.
Probleme bereitet einfach noch das helle und warme Wetter. 
Die Kanäle und Sloote sind noch rammelvoll mit Kleinfisch, so dass Hecht und Zander noch nicht richtig springen, sondern fett und rund an der Ecke auf Nachschub warten.
In dem von mir bevorzugten großen Kanal gingen die Barsche bis zu 3 Pfund erstaunlich gut auf kleine Twister und Shads.
Spinnangeln auf Hecht ist noch nicht das wahre, während beim schleppen mit grossen Wobblern die Meterdamen schon mal wütend beissen.
Zander ist bis auf ein paar kleine schon das ganze Jahr schlecht. Das liegt vermutlich aber auch daran, dass mittlerweile das Wasser in den Kanälen doch recht klar wird.

Fischen mit dem Köfi, sowieso nicht meine Lieblingsart, ist aussichtslos, es sei denn, man ist scharf auf Wollhandkrabben.

Nichts desto trotz:
Am Freitagnachmittag geht die Jagd wieder los!

Gruß
und success!!
:vik:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*



joopie schrieb:


> Am Freitagnachmittag geht die Jagd wieder los!


 
Ich bin Samstag vertical angeln, und Sonntag werde ich wohl noch mal zum schleppen kommen. Warscheinlich das allerletzte mal dieses Jahr...:c


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

@jumon
Der Wetterbericht für Samstag ist gar nicht so schlecht:vik:


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

Moin Tommi, dann bekomme ich ja nächste Woche insidertipps von Dir? Bei so einem Guide:g:m

Und wie gesagt, wir könnten im Winter doch das eine oder andere mal vertikal auf Zander probieren.

Könnten uns dann ja am Wasser treffen und los gehts.

Achso, ich fahre am Samstag nach Großenbrode. Eine Woche auf Scholle und Dorsch. *Freu*


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, wir könnten im Winter doch das eine oder andere mal vertikal auf Zander probieren.
> 
> Könnte uns dann ja am Wasser treffen und los gehts.


 
Klar, jederzeit gerne...#h


----------



## AK_894 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

So bin am We auch wieder oben in Holland mal schauen was sich da so Reisen lest!!!

Aber weis nicht ob ich noch mal mit dem Boot raus Fahren kann das Boot kommt jetzt am We aus dem Wasser


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*



AK_894 schrieb:


> das Boot kommt jetzt am We aus dem Wasser


Mein Angelboot nehme ich am WE auch mit, aber Sonntag würde ich ganz gerne noch mal rausfahren...|rolleyes


----------



## knollwinst (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

Klasse Thema! Kann auch direkt was dazu beitragen. Habe vorhin nach Feierabend an meinem Hausgwässer (Wohnort sehen und 3x dürft ihr raten welches) nur kurz meine neue leichte Spinnrute ausprobiert und habe innerhalb von 20 minuten 2 kleine Hechte um die 40cm und einen richtig fetten Barsch von 48cm (alles auf nen mittleren Spinner) gefangen. Wenn das Wetter am WE das hält was vorhergesagt ist werde ich mal ne ausgedehnte Tour machen, das hat Appettit auf mehr gemacht!


----------



## AK_894 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

Hm ja bei mir lief es eigentlich sehr gut konnte Samstag 2 hechte auf die schuppen legen 62, und 74 cm und Sonntag noch 1nen von 63,cm die beiden am Samstag habe ich in eine halben stunde gefangen und den ersten auch beim ersten Wurf.
Und hatte auch noch leider Gottes 3 Aussteiger aber naja das kommt halt vor ja kann man nix machen.
Fotos reiche ich noch die Tage nach muss erst wahrten bis der Matze mir sie Rüber schickt per E-mail.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*



AK_894 schrieb:


> Hm ja bei mir lief es eigentlich sehr gut .


 
Bei mir wars auch ganz nett. Samstag waren Jürgen und ich mit Bertus Rozemeijer Vertikal angeln.
Jürgen 8St. Ich 8 St. und Bertus ca. 20 St.
Heute morgen war ich dann noch schnell 2 Stunden schleppen.
Das gab dann noch 3 Hechte (84 cm, 74 cm, 82 cm)

Bericht folgt.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Bericht folgt.


 
Hier ist der Bericht.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1804382&postcount=2042
Ein detalierter Bericht folgt in ein paar Tagen auf meiner Homepage.#h


----------



## jumon42 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

Wie schon geschrieben waren Tommi und ich am Samstag mit Bertus Rozemeijer unterwegs.

Am Sonntag habe ich drei Hechte von 62, 72 und 76cm gefangen. Mehrere Aussteiger und Nachläufer kommen hinzu.
Dazu gab es dann noch ein paar Barsche. Die Größten waren 41 und 42cm.
Selbst gefangen habe ich mich auch noch

Einen Bericht könnt ihr auf meiner Homepage lesen.


----------



## AK_894 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

Ja Petri Thomas und Jürgen hat bestimmt Spaß gemacht

Hier wie Versprochenen die Bilder.


http://img528.*ih.us/img528/3011/pict0379jd0.jpg
63cm
http://img101.*ih.us/img101/7483/pict0382yg9.jpg
74cm
http://img101.*ih.us/img101/9673/pict0388ip7.jpg
62cm 
Und der 80cm Hecht hier ist noch vom 6-Okt-07 
Hatte ich voll vergessen den hier rein zu stellen.

http://img101.*ih.us/img101/9955/andreys1.jpg

http://img101.*ih.us/img101/6624/andrekvf0.jpg


----------



## AK_894 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

@Jürgen Hm das muss Gans schön weh getan habe das kenn ich auch schon ( Leider )
Naja leider ist die Seesong ja um und ich werde nicht mehr so schnell zu angeln in Holland kommen.
Aber naja muss ich halt die Ruhr in Witten  besuchen und da den ein oder anderen Hecht auf die schuppen legen.


----------



## jumon42 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

Hallo Andre,

Petri zu deinen Hechten. Werde auch noch max. zwei Wochen in Holland sein. Bin aber nochmal Mitte November in De Vlietlanden in den Poldern. Die Ruhr ist doch auch ein schöner Fluss. Man muss ja auch mal ein anderes Gewässer befischen.

Solange der Drilling im Handballen war hat es ordentlich weh getan. Nach dem Rausziehen war es eigentlich ok und hat mich wenig behindert. 
Zum Glück hatte ich eine Kneifzange dabei.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

Klasse Bilder Andre, Petri#6


----------



## AK_894 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

Danke Danke @Thomas und Jürgen 

@ Jürgen ja dann wünsche ich dir doch noch mal viel erfolg wen du in Holland bist Petri!!!!!
hm ja und das Stimmt die Ruhr ist auch ein schönes Gewässer freue mich auch schon auf meine erste angel tur an der Ruhr in 14 tagen oder so.

@ Tommi und bist du auch noch mal oben oder wahr das für dich jetzt auch der Krönende Abschluss?


----------



## Matze- (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

soso hab auch noch ein paar bilder aber ich habe keine lust die nochmal zu posten 
deshalb hier der link
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1805609#post1805609
ich werde dann noch nächste woche das vorzelt abbauen und ich weiß nicht ob ich ncoh ein paar würfe machen kann 
ich versuche es natürlich 
ansonsten petri euch ihr hollandfischer :> schöne zander habt ihr da überlistet und die hechte sind auch ganz fein in der maas möchte ich auch noch mal ein paar würfe riskieren
andre dir brauche ich ja nicht zu gratulieren mache ich ja immer vor ort :q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

@Jürgen
Lebst Du noch?
Als ich das letzte mal in Holland war (20.10.), habe ich versucht Dich zu erreichen. Ich wollte zu Dir eine Runde blinkern kommen. Aber ich habe Dich leider nicht erreicht.


----------



## jumon42 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

Hallo Tommi,

hatte mein Handy zu Hause vergessen gehabt. Daher war ich gar nicht erreichbar. 
Wegen es Wetter und des großen Andrangs an der Werft haben wir Samstag das Boot bereits klar gemacht und sind Sonntag um 8:00 los zur Werft.
Hättest ja einfach mal vorbei schauen können.
Hast aber nichts verpasst. Habe zwischendurch etwas geblinkert. So schlecht war es selten gewesen. Einen einzigen Biss von einem kleinen Hecht hatte ich. Nicht ein einziger Zupfer von Barsch.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*



jumon42 schrieb:


> Hättest ja einfach mal vorbei schauen können.
> .


Ich wusste ja gar nicht, ob Du da bist....


----------



## theundertaker (12. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

Hallo...

ich versuche seit ca. 3 Wochen mein Glück auch mit spinnen auf Raubfisch...hatte aber nur mäßigen Erfolg....(einen 66er Hecht und einen Biss, der hing leider nicht). Ich angle immer am Oolderplas in Holland und würde auch gerne noch ein paar Hechte oder Zander fangen...

An welchem Gewässer in Holland seit ihr denn aktiv und holt solch schöne Fische raus. Am Oolderplas scheints nicht so der hammer an Raubfisch zu sein.

Ich wäre auch nicht abgeneigt, wenn mir mal einer n paar Tricks und Kniffe beim spinnen in Holland zeigen würde, damit ich etwas dazulerne...

Über Antworten würd ich mich freuen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## kulti007 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

hallo hollandfischer #h

ich möchte nächstes jahr auch mal dort hin. doch sollte ich mich vorher mit den gesetzen bekannt machen. hat jemand nen guten link für mich, wo ich das nach lesen kann??? viel dank |supergri


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*



kulti007 schrieb:


> hallo hollandfischer #h
> 
> ich möchte nächstes jahr auch mal dort hin. doch sollte ich mich vorher mit den gesetzen bekannt machen. hat jemand nen guten link für mich, wo ich das nach lesen kann??? viel dank |supergri


Ja habe ich:
Auf meiner Homepage unter Links.....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch nicht abgeneigt, wenn mir mal einer n paar Tricks und Kniffe beim spinnen in Holland zeigen würde, damit ich etwas dazulerne...


 
Der grösste Trick ist die Angelart.
Schleppen ist die erfolgreichste Methode auf Hecht.....


----------



## jumon42 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*



kulti007 schrieb:


> hallo hollandfischer #h
> 
> ich möchte nächstes jahr auch mal dort hin. doch sollte ich mich vorher mit den gesetzen bekannt machen. hat jemand nen guten link für mich, wo ich das nach lesen kann??? viel dank |supergri


 
Du benötigst den Vispas. Infos dazu findest du hier http://www.vispas.nl


----------



## jumon42 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich wusste ja gar nicht, ob Du da bist....


 
Hab noch einen Bericht eingestellt von unserem letzten Angeln. Schau mal hier


----------



## the doctor (12. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*



jumon42 schrieb:


> Hab noch einen Bericht eingestellt von unserem letzten Angeln. Schau mal hier



schöner Bericht!!!!
Der kann angeln der Kerl!!! #6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*



jumon42 schrieb:


> Hab noch einen Bericht eingestellt von unserem letzten Angeln. Schau mal hier


Klasse Bericht Jürgen.
Meiner ist dann doch etwas kürzer ausgefallen.
Nachzulesen auf meiner Homepage unter Angelberichte.


----------



## kulti007 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*



jumon42 schrieb:


> Du benötigst den Vispas. Infos dazu findest du hier http://www.vispas.nl



danke #h

ich wußte nicht das es so schwierig ist an eine angelerlaubniss zu gelangen #t

denn um mit kunstköder angeln zu können, muss man erst in einen verein eintreten, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. der kleine vispas ist ja nur für naturköder #c

ich wollte doch nur einmal rüber fahren :c


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

Wollte den Tröt mal wiederbeleben...:m
Ich war auch mal wieder los..
Bericht gibt es hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1931190&postcount=435


----------



## krauthi (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

unser wochenende in Vlietlanden ist nun leider auch vorbei und wir konnten 23 hechte und 2 zander verhaften 

im anhang mal die zwei größten fische 

hecht 100 cm ? kg 
zander 82 cm 7 kg

weitere berichte und fotos      bei www.pikepoint.de 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## carphunter85 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

Hi, dickes Petri!!! 
Sieht ja ganz gut aus... Werden wohl dieses Wochenende mal dort hoch fahren. Fahren zu viert. 2 Kollegen mit Boot, Kollege und ich ohne. Mal den Vergleich machen. Außerdem wollten wir mal ein paar neue Stellen weiter im Norden probieren, Ecken, wo man mit den Vlietlanden Booten nicht hinkommt...


----------



## Jogibär (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

Hallo Krauthi,

ich hab mir grad mal die Diashow auf Eurer HP angesehen. Muß ja wahnsinn gewesen sein bei dem Wetter und den Fischen.

Dickes Petri
Jogi


----------



## krauthi (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

ja danke   
aber  leider  war  es vom wetter her  zu schön    
das  war kein raubfischwetter  und somit  sind auch nur  23 hechte  und 2 zander gefangen worden 

nächstes jahr  gehts auf jedenfall in einer anderen  ecke 
Vlietlanden wird  von jahr zu jahr  schlechter


gruß Krauthi
www.pikepoint.de


----------



## fun4real (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

hallo leute ...will am samstag raus zum angeln möchte auf raubfisch ..zander hecht barsch.........und wollte mal fragen was für kunstköder laufen gut? @Krauthi du müsstets doch helfen können hehe...also was ich von euch gern wissen würde farbe gewicht des bleibkopfes(gufi) und name der köder wäre toll..länge und alles was ihr loswerden könnt ...danke im voraus...PETRIIIIIII


----------



## krauthis7 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

hy als gufi würd ich dir schwarz perlweiss rot empfehlen ,wobbler nehme ich nur von spro und rappala siehe homepage 
gruß krauthis7


----------



## carphunter85 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

@krauthi: wiso? 23 Hechte sind doch ok. Oder mit wie vielen Leuten wart ihr unterwegs?

@fun4real: wo willst du denn hin? Kommt immersehr aufs Gewässer an...


----------



## krauthis7 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

23 hechte mit 12 mann :c


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*



krauthis7 schrieb:


> 23 hechte mit 12 mann :c


Es hätte auch schlimmer kommen können...
Mir ist auch schon passiert, das ich drei Tage hintereinander keinen Hecht gefangen habe....

Manchmal verliert man,.........und manchmal gewinnen die anderen.:m


----------



## krauthis7 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

ich will jetzt am sonntag wieder ein paar hechte ärgern wenn jemand mit will einfach per pn melden


----------



## carphunter85 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

mit 12 mann... Das ist bitter... Nächstes mal mehr! 
Naja, hab das Hotel fürs Wochenende gebucht. Werden das Beste draus machen.


----------



## krauthis7 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*



krauthis7 schrieb:


> ich will jetzt am sonntag wieder ein paar hechte ärgern wenn jemand mit will einfach per pn melden


 
polderangeln |rolleyes


----------



## theundertaker (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

<<< will auch sooo gerne mal einen Hecht fangen =(


----------



## krauthis7 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*



krauthis7 schrieb:


> polderangeln |rolleyes


 
polder nähe amsterdam


----------



## Peki (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

Zaandam - heisse Stelle ! #6 
Grüsse aus Luxemburg


----------



## krauthis7 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*



krauthis7 schrieb:


> polderangeln |rolleyes


 
polderhechte


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*



krauthis7 schrieb:


> polderhechte


Ich hätte schon lust, aber ich glaube ich kriege das zeitlich nicht hin...#t
Wann wolltest Du denn los, und wieviel km sind das ca von der Grenze ?


----------



## krauthis7 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

hy denke so gegen 6 uhr morgens ca. 1 1/2 stunden fahrt


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*



krauthis7 schrieb:


> hy denke so gegen 6 uhr morgens ca. 1 1/2 stunden fahrt


Sorry kriege ich nicht hin,#q
 Samstag abend wird später bei mir.....


----------



## krauthis7 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

schade naja dann beim nägsten mal


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*



krauthis7 schrieb:


> schade naja dann beim nägsten mal


Ansonsten gerne....


----------



## Luiz (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

Ahhhhhhhhhhh würd auch gerne mal mit, bin die meiste zeit in wegberg, quasi bei euch um die ecke|wavey:


----------



## krauthis7 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

holland angelschein haste aber oder


----------



## Luiz (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

jep alles da


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

Und?
Wart Ihr los?


----------



## Tomm (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

Hallo an alle,

zieht diese Woche noch jemand los zum "poldern"??
Ich kann vielleicht noch einen Tag frei machen und mir juckt die Wurfhand.

Tomm


----------



## Sarein (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

Moin zusammen...
Ein Kumpel und ich wollen im Laufe des Jahres mal nach Holland und eine Woche mit dem Kanu durch die Kanäle fahren. Da ich mich gar nicht in Holland auskenne frag ich euch einfach mal, in welchem Teil Hollands man so eine Tour machen kann.Natürlich wollen wir nebenbei auch angeln, da haben wir es besonders auf Hecht und Barsch abgesehen.
Habt ihr ein Tip für mich? Ich zähl auf euch!  #6


----------



## The real Hecht (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

Ich bin des öfteren in Ouddorp, kennt das jemand ?
Kann mir jemand einen Angelplatz in der Ecke verraten?
Gruß
 The real Hecht


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*



The real Hecht schrieb:


> Ich bin des öfteren in Ouddorp, kennt das jemand ?
> Kann mir jemand einen Angelplatz in der Ecke verraten?
> Gruß
> The real Hecht


 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1955500&postcount=2


----------



## The real Hecht (1. März 2008)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland*

Danke 

Gruß Mario


----------

